# CPC, CPC-H, CCS-P, CANPC, CEDC looking for part-time remote coding work



## Sharee Luckeydoo (Jun 28, 2011)

Greetings,
I hope to find whoever reads this well! 
I am looking for part-time supplemental work as a remote coder. I hold several certifications through the AAPC. I am also a CCS-P through AHIMA and have a certification with the AHCAE (Accredited Health Care Auditor and Educator). I hold a proficiency in Cardiology and Urology which were pre-specialty certifications. I have worked in coding for over 25 years with a multispecialty group physician practice and especially enjoy auditing. I have obtained my Associate's degree in Health Care Management and am currently in my senior year of college working toward my Bachelor's degree. 
I hope that someone may find my resume to fit your group or organization. 
Sincere regards,
Sharee Luckeydoo CPC, CPC-H, CCS-P, CANPC, CEDC, CHCA
sluckeydoo@gmail.com
740-645-3408
13392 State Route 554
Bidwell, Ohio 45614


----------



## melodycoyne15 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Looking for a chance at coding*

I am hoping somebody reads this, that is looking for a newly certified CPC Coder in the western suburbs of Chicago, IL.  I live in the OakBrook area and just passed my coding exam on June 25, 2011.  I am looking for someone who is willing to give me a chance at starting my coding career.  Most jobs require experience, but where do you get experience when having just passed your exam?  

So, if anyone in the OakBrook Area is willing to take a chance on me I would greatly appreciate it.  You can contact me at melodycoyne15@att.net


----------



## Applegarth (Oct 18, 2011)

*Cedc*

I was wondering if anyone could help on some suggestions on what sources to use for the Exam for the CEDC. What the layout of the test is.


----------

